# Your favorite immersion blender?



## ozziesgirl

I am in the market for an immersion blender. I did a search of older posts, but the most recent I can find on the subject is 2013, so there are probably many new options. Would anyone want to share if they have a particular favorite, and maybe how long it has been working for you?  Thanks!


----------



## KristaY

I have an older model Cuisinart and I don't like it. I think the bell is too rounded so takes a lot of work to burp the air out. I also think it pulls air down the shaft and into my batter. I have to put it into my oils, bang it on the side of the bowl then pulse it a few times before I add the lye water. Because of that, I can't take it out of the batter, then put it back in without creating a mess of air. It's so annoying! I've been closely watching what other soapers are using and I've seen some with a much smaller bell that's not as rounded. I have no idea what brand it is but I'm on the look out!

ETA: I forgot to mention I bought one with a plastic shaft once. NEVER again. I used it to make HP LS and it melted the bell then flung hot LS paste out of the pot all over my arm. So be sure to stick with stainless steel.


----------



## Stacyspy

I have been using the Walmart el cheapo... lol http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hamilton-Beach-2-Speed-Hand-Blender/15758914
It has lasted almost 2 years, and still works fine. I've tried several different brands, but always go back to this one. 
I prefer the stainless bell also. I don't recall ever using the high setting. I don't run it the entire time, I just pulse it, and the stir with it.


----------



## lsg

My cheapie, 2 speed stick blender from Walmart, is still going after years of soap making.


----------



## Arimara

Stacyspy said:


> I have been using the Walmart el cheapo... lol http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hamilton-Beach-2-Speed-Hand-Blender/15758914
> It has lasted almost 2 years, and still works fine. I've tried several different brands, but always go back to this one.
> I prefer the stainless bell also. I don't recall ever using the high setting. I don't run it the entire time, I just pulse it, and the stir with it.



I second this. I have an extra one just in case and it's great for food as well as soaps.


----------



## reflection

Stacyspy said:


> I have been using the Walmart el cheapo... lol http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hamilton-Beach-2-Speed-Hand-Blender/15758914
> It has lasted almost 2 years, and still works fine. I've tried several different brands, but always go back to this one.
> I prefer the stainless bell also. I don't recall ever using the high setting. I don't run it the entire time, I just pulse it, and the stir with it.



this is good to hear. i'm shopping for SBs too and this hamilton beach one sounds like one of the best for the inexpensive SBs from all the research i've done. makes me wonder if i need a mostly metal one (the waring) after all.


----------



## Rusti

Stacyspy said:


> I have been using the Walmart el cheapo... lol http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hamilton-Beach-2-Speed-Hand-Blender/15758914
> It has lasted almost 2 years, and still works fine. I've tried several different brands, but always go back to this one.
> I prefer the stainless bell also. I don't recall ever using the high setting. I don't run it the entire time, I just pulse it, and the stir with it.



Yup, this is the one I have too. I need to get a second to have around as back up. I've gotten it almost too hot at least once. it'd be good to have another that isn't supposed to be used for food around just in case.


----------



## IrishLass

My favorite stick blender is the reasonably priced Hamilton Beach I bought about 11 years ago from Walmart for $19.00. Believe it or not, I've been soaping with it all these years and it's still going strong. 

I like it a lot because it gets the job done without me having to 'burp' it, and without giving me the grief of air bubbles, which I attribute to the design of the bell. It is shallow, unlike the bells on the Cuisinart and the Kitchenaid SBs, (both of which I also own), whose bells are much deeper and notorious for trapping air. And it doesn't have any of those narrow, horizontal slits/vents around the circumference of the bell just above the vertical arched 'vents' like my Cuisinart and Kitchenaid have. The only 'vents' on the Hamilton's bell are of the vertical arched kind, and they are fairly narrow and generously high. I believe both of these features contribute to me never having to 'burp' it, and never getting air bubbles in my batter. 

The only thing I wish I could change would be shaft- I'd prefer if it were stainless instead of plastic- but I really can't complain too much seeing as how the thing has served me well all these years (and is still going strong). I have 2 back-ups of the same model 'just-in-case', but I've never had cause to use them as of yet. lol


IrishLass


----------



## HowieRoll

I am new to soaping and have this Cuisinart CSB-76BC blender (purchased new from eBay for $28 ).  I'm not linking the product for a recommendation (please defer to those who have soaped far longer for that!), but to illustrate something I would do differently next time.  One, this blender has those air vents IrishLass speaks of, and it can be a nuisance with aerating batter (and makes it very difficult, almost impossible, to blend small test batches).  And two, I have noticed that after doing a few hot process batches, the enamel in the crock pot has gotten scratched up from the "claws" on the bell's bottom.

This is the only stick blender I've ever used so I have nothing to compare it to, but if/when it ever poops out I will replace it with a model that has a smooth bottom, smaller bell, and no air vents (like the ones recommended above).


----------



## DeeAnna

I have a Hamilton Beach and Cuisinart for soaping and a Bamix I use only for cooking. 

I like the first two the best. The bottom end of both is all stainless steel with simple seals that are lye safe. It's easy to detach the shaft from the handle/motor, and that makes it easier to clean up. Price for either is reasonable, although the HB is lower in cost for those on a budget. The HB is perhaps easier to find locally (I bought mine at Walmart). 

I think the Cuisinart needs a little more liquid over the bell to avoid splatters, compared with the HB, so the HB might be nicer for those who make a lot of small (1 lb, 500 g) batches. Because of the bell design, the HB tends to vacuum itself down to the bottom of the soap pot if I put the bell straight down, but it's fine if I remember to give it a wee tilt to one side.

I honestly would never buy a Bamix again. The bottom shaft and impeller are stainless but the bell is some other kind of cast metal that is not lye safe. The seals are not lye safe although they are more secure and are probably better at keeping food particles from traveling up the shaft. The biggest issue is the bottom end cannot be detached from the handle/motor part so it's harder to clean. Price is very high and it doesn't do any better job than the other two.


----------



## mzimm

I was gifted a Kitchenaid SB years ago and it gathered dust in a dark corner of my kitchen until I started soaping.  It does trap air in the bell no matter how much burping or tipping I try.  I was wondering if anyone who owns one of these high dome SBs has ever tried the trick of drilling holes near the top of the dome to release air?  I saw mention of it on a soaping video some time ago, but have been afraid to try.  Not that I don't threaten to every time I soap.


----------



## redhead1226

*Cuisinart Stick blender*

I have a quick question - I purchased a new Cuisinart Stick blender an it has an annoying lock button on top. That you have to depress each time you press the power button - As you know in soaping you start stop alot and I have to keep unlocking this? Am i not undertanding how it works? Or do others fins it just as annoying?


----------



## Scooter

redhead1226 said:


> I have a quick question - I purchased a new Cuisinart Stick blender an it has an annoying lock button on top. That you have to depress each time you press the power button - As you know in soaping you start stop alot and I have to keep unlocking this? Am i not undertanding how it works? Or do others fins it just as annoying?



My goodness I am glad you asked that. I have the same Cuisinart and I hate it. I have never figured out how to use it. I keep both buttons depressed at the same time which makes it unwieldy. It feels awkward trying to use it. I also have a Breville, which I adore, but it is only for food.

Scooter


----------



## IrishLass

redhead1226 said:
			
		

> Am i not un
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dertanding how it works? Or do others fins it just as annoying?


 
I have a Cuisinart stick-blender, but it's a different model that does not have a locking button (thankfully!). I just plug it in and hold down either 'Low' or 'High' to make it go, and when I want it to stop, I just release the button. I had never seen the kind with the locking mechanism until your post, so after reading your post and also Scooter's post, I did a search and found it. It looks like it's the cordless type- model CSB-300?

Anyway, I read through the online manual for it to see how to use it, and you are understanding perfectly how it works, _and_ you have every right to be annoyed! It says that if you want to pulse (which is something every soap-maker _needs_ to be able to do), you actually have to constantly hold down the lock/unlock button _at the very same time_ you are pressing & releasing the on/off button. Seriously? How impracticable is that? It sounds like the kind of stick-blender that belongs on the Island of Misfit Toys! If it were mine and I hadn't yet  destroyed it by throwing it against the wall in frustration, I would return it pronto because there's no way on earth I would ever want to use it. 

IrishLass


----------



## cherrycoke216

IrishLass said:


> I have a Cuisinart stick-blender, but it's a different model that does not have a locking button (thankfully!). I just plug it in and hold down either 'Low' or 'High' to make it go, and when I want it to stop, I just release the button. I had never seen the kind with the locking mechanism until your post, so after reading your post and also Scooter's post, I did a search and found it. It looks like it's the cordless type- model CSB-300?
> 
> Anyway, I read through the online manual for it to see how to use it, and you are understanding perfectly how it works, _and_ you have every right to be annoyed! It says that if you want to pulse (which is something every soap-maker _needs_ to be able to do), you actually have to constantly hold down the lock/unlock button _at the very same time_ you are pressing & releasing the on/off button. Seriously? How impracticable is that? It sounds like the kind of stick-blender that belongs on the Island of Misfit Toys! If it were mine and I hadn't yet  destroyed it by throwing it against the wall in frustration, I would return it pronto because there's no way on earth I would ever want to use it.
> 
> IrishLass




Wow it is no joke when I think about these description you said! What a dumb toy! Then I went to Amazon and see the video next to its photo slide. As a joke of course.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X3N9L8S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Time lapse  4:35~ 4:51

It appears it might be a child proof grown-up gadget maybe. Just like some Japanese designed electric water boiler/ heater has a unlock button, need to push it before you hit the hot water button.
 Hmm.., otherwise your kid might having fun with the cuisinart electric knife playing Texas chainsaw movie!!! 
:shock:

ETA: sorry it's my brain f_ck ( fart and/or fog ) talking. As a soaper you'll have to pulse it, stop a while, pulse it, and stop... It CAN be annoying!
But you can let go the unlock button once it starts.


----------



## redhead1226

I called Cuisinart last night and they say that's a feature on the new blenders! If you have an older one you wont have this issue but all will eventually have this annoying feature! If you stop for even a second and your finger leaves the speed button you have to press the unlock button again... And again.. and again if your pulsing!I returned it to Amazon - And purchased one n Ebay just now that apparenty is pre-lock button. I posted the pic from Amazon - Look at the button on top of the flat part of the blender. Hover over the picture to see it. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ARQVM5O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mx5inpenn

My cheapo one from Walmart has a feature that I love.... a pulse button!


----------



## dixiedragon

I think I need to get a non-safety-feature one to have on standby! How dumb!

When do you NOT pulse a stick blender?? I use mine for soup as well and I still pulse it!


----------



## IrishLass

Sounds like this is a great time to buy some back-ups of the older model before they are all gone! 



			
				cherrycoke216 said:
			
		

> It appears it might be a child proof grown-up gadget maybe


 
I think you are more than likely correct....although I think 'idiot-proof'/'lawsuit-proof' may be even more accurate. 

It sounds like Cuisinart is going in the same overly-engineered, 'safety feature' direction that they took with their line of food processors, which is _the_ deal-breaking reason I chose not to buy their food processor back when I was looking to buy a food processor a few years ago. 

I bought a Braun processor instead, which thankfully doesn't have any annoyingly over-engineered safety features on it that would suck the pleasure out of using it and/or cause me to resent ever buying it. 

My Braun is such a pleasure to use that I actually bought double backup/replacement parts for it 'just in case' a day would ever come that I'd never be able to find replacement parts for it in the future. Thankfully, I haven't had need to use any of them yet. It's still working great after about 4 years of use.


IrishLass


----------



## artemis

I wonder if you could somehow tape that button down so it is always pressed in...?


----------



## cherrycoke216

mx6inpenn said:


> My cheapo one from Walmart has a feature that I love.... a pulse button!




True that!

Give us the dumb machines! I'll use at my own risk and lock it in pantry to child proof it! Promise won't sue the company if any misfortune happens when I'm the one responsible...


----------



## IrishLass

cherrycoke216 said:


> True that!
> 
> Give us the dumb machines! I'll use at my own risk and lock it in pantry to child proof it! Promise won't sue the company if any misfortune happens when I'm the one responsible...


 
Like, Like, Like, etc., etc., etc.,......!!! 


IrishLass


----------



## Susie

cherrycoke216 said:


> True that!
> 
> Give us the dumb machines! I'll use at my own risk and lock it in pantry to child proof it! Promise won't sue the company if any misfortune happens when I'm the one responsible...



This!  A million times this!


----------



## rcreger

I replaced my original el cheapo stick blender recently. Got a Kitchen Aid from Target for $40. Two speeds and the immersion end is metal. Works like a champ.


----------



## Ivanstein

Why not just take the child lock one apart and disable the "feature"? I do that to most of my nanny state regulation gear. One time, I even rode a bicycle without a helmet.


----------



## snappyllama

After trying it out a few times, I'd like to give a glowing recommendation of Braun MQ505 Multiquick Hand Blender:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EA5ZI2U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20. It's a replacement for my Cusinart that broke and started pumping bubbles into my soap.

Price: 
$60 on Amazon. It was a splurge, but I figured I only live once...

Groovy Features: 

Grippy coating on handle - actually helps with slipping and hand fatigue

Much quieter than my old SB. I could hear my music while it was running and DH commented how much quieter it was.

Short bell without air holes. Apparently it's supposed to help with splashing. It actually DID help! The surface of my container just rippled without the splashy vortex of my old SB.

Two speeds that were actually noticeable.

Whirly-blade is much duller than my old Cusinart. Previously, I almost always popped a hole in my glove during cleanup... that hasn't happened at all with this one.

Doesn't seem to vibrate as much as my old SB. That's a real benefit for me (have some wrist issues due to a lifetime of keyboarding).

Feels like quality - I think I'll have it around for a long time


----------



## lawlbee

I have had a Cuisinart SmartStick for the last three years and am very happy with it. So far it's entirely reliable; who knows if it will "last a lifetime," but since it only cost $30, I won't be too upset if I have to replace it before I die. ( but I found this post to be useful: https://www.reviewho.com/best-immersion-blenders/ which discuss some of the best immersion blender models) hope it will help!


----------



## anewbiz13

im still a little surprised no-one has mentioned that the suction effect on the bottom of the bowl is so annoying and fatiguing.  many of the different ones I have used have this problem. I need one that pulses and has a normal switch, stainless shaft and won't grab and suction the bottom of the bowl.  Any suggestions?


----------



## lsg

Yes, after burping the blender bell on the bottom of the container, raise it just a little and turn it on.  Do not raise it near the surface, but just enough off the bottom of the container to prevent suction.


----------



## Mobjack Bay

I think the suction effect is more of a problem if the container is narrow relative to the diameter of the SB.  I don’t have a suction problem when the container is wide enough to allow the batter to circulate and/or also allows me to hold the SB slightly tilted, but still well submerged.


----------



## Quilter99755

I always have the suction problem even in my big crock pot. What works for me is to keep it slightly tilted...and it doesn't take much. If I keep it parallel to the bottom I have a hard time even moving it a bit. The trick then is to make sure that your tilt isn't too steep and doesn't make the SB splatter soap all over the place.


----------



## Kiti Williams

I have a cheapo red "Bella" SB from Wal-mart.  Never a problem with it.  My daughter has a HB SB, but she makes lo


----------



## lsg

Kiti Williams said:


> I have a cheapo red "Bella" SB from Wal-mart.  Never a problem with it.


The same here.  My Walmart SB finally wore out and I purchased a more powerful SB.  I do have to be careful about suction with this one.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble

I have a cuisinart but no idea what model. I bought it from Goodwill about 10 years ago for $3 and it's still going strong.


----------



## CathyB

I used my Costco member rewards to get a Cuisinart stick blender earlier this year, so the price was very reasonable.  I believe the price is $28 USD.  It's pretty heavy and would be great in a fight.  Stainless steel seems excessive for a mixer!

The cord is so stiff that it knocks things over, so logistics is important.   No complaints about it's working, but if I find one at an estate sale for a few bucks, I'm going to pick it up.  This thing is overbuild IMO but functionally, is a champ.

I checked into getting a second stick to use for non-soap mixing, but the replacement was more than the price of the entire blender!


----------



## fusionarts

*Ovente Multi Purpose Immersion Hand Blender with Detachable Stainless Steel Blades, 300 Watts, 2 Blending Speeds. *


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B06XB2LHQ2/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1&th=1


----------

